# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Ăn phở, cháo bún luyện.... thần kinh - pho chao bun luyen than kinh

## yeuhanoi

*Phở, bún, cháo từ lâu được coi là đặc trưng của ẩm thực Hà Thành, hễ phố nào có hàng ăn, y như rằng ở đó có phở, bún, cháo. Riêng với phở thì đã đi vào thơ, vào sách, thoát khỏi ý nghĩa là một món ăn hằng ngày, mà nâng lên tầm Văn hoá - Văn hoá ẩm thực đất kinh kỳ.*

Nhiều người cũng chẳng thấy lạ khi ở Hà Nội vẫn tồn tại những tiệm phở, bún, cháo rất lạ tai: “phở xếp hàng", "bún chửi", "cháo mắng"…

*Phở xếp hàng
*
Nói đến phở ngon ở Hà Nội, người ta có thể kể ra một loạt các thương hiệu: Phở Thìn, phở Bát Đàn, phở Lý Quốc Sư…Để mục sở thị lời đồn đại, tôi tìm đến quán phở Bát Đàn (số 49 phố Bát Đàn), một thương hiệu nổi tiếng khắp Hà Thành từ nhiều năm nay. Đây cũng là nơi duy nhất còn sót lại kiểu mua đồ ăn phải xếp hàng.

Để có thể "sở hữu" được một bát phở, việc đầu tiên của "thượng đế" là tìm chỗ gửi xe. Không có bất kỳ một nhân viên trông xe nào hướng dẫn, bạn phải tự tìm chỗ mà gửi. Tôi cũng không ngoại lệ. Chạy ngược, chạy xuôi hơn 10 phút sau tôi mới tìm được chỗ gửi xe và cũng mất chừng ấy thời gian mới quay lại được quán phở để…xếp hàng.

_Rồng rắn xếp hàng trước tiệm phở Bát Đàn_

Cảnh xếp hàng mua phở y như việc mua hàng theo tem phiếu thời bao cấp. Đang nóng lòng chờ đến lượt thì trời đổ mưa, những người xếp hàng càng thêm vất vả. Dòng người cứ nối đuôi nhau ngoằn nghèo, may mà không có cảnh chen lấn, tất cả đều im lặng.

 _Bà Thảo, chủ quán bún “mắng_

"Thượng đế" phần nhiều đều ăn mặc khá tinh tươm, có người trong khi chờ đến lượt còn tranh thủ mở tờ báo ra đọc. Đọc hết lại chuyền tay nhau. Người già, trẻ con, bà bầu, mấy ông trông dáng rất "cán bộ", các cô gái kiêu kỳ, son phấn chỉn chu, tất cả đều giống nhau ở một điểm, kiên nhẫn đến mức đáng khâm phục.

Với…quãng đường chỉ vài mét mà 10 phút sau tôi mới đến được bàn của ông bốc bánh phở. Rất nhanh chóng tôi nhận được một bát, đang mừng rơn thì đôi bàn tay bỗng bỏng rát, tôi giật mình rảo mắt nhìn quanh, cần phải nhanh chóng tìm cho mình một chỗ ngồi…

Việc chen chúc để có bát phở không phải là chuyện hi hữu mà nó là chuyện thường xuyên ở những quán nổi tiếng. Ở đường Ô Chợ Dừa, có quán phở gia truyền, không biển, cũng không quán, ăn ngay trên vỉa hè, đặc biệt quán phở này chỉ bán từ 6 giờ đến 9 giờ sáng của hai anh em mà người ta vẫn gọi là quán "T. cụt". Tuy bán trong thời gian ít ỏi chỉ vài ba giờ đồng hồ nhưng quán thu hút một số lượng khách rất lớn đến ăn. Những hàng xe máy, thậm chí cả ô tô chạy dài cả một đoạn phố xếp lấn xuống cả lòng đường.

Đến quán phở này, quả là mùi thơm của hành mỡ, nước dùng, bánh, thịt gà, hấp dẫn khác thường. Nhưng trước khi thưởng thức nó, trước hết thực khách phải tự tìm chỗ ngồi. Một số khách có kinh nghiệm truyền lại là nhìn nhìn xem khách nào ăn gần hết, là mình phải đứng ngay sau đó, khi họ đứng dậy là mình phải đặt mông vào ghế ngay. Chậm chân là mất chỗ.

Nhiều đôi yêu nhau, hoặc vợ chồng, bố con, thậm chí là chiêu đãi nhau bữa sáng cũng phải chịu cảnh mỗi người ngồi một bàn, mời nhau bằng cái gật đầu. Tối đa mỗi người chỉ được ngồi vào ghế khoảng 5-7 phút. Không ai nhắc cũng phải khẩn trương đứng dậy vì sau lưng nhiều ánh mắt đang nhìn về phía mình. Để ý tôi nhận thấy đến quán này còn có rất nhiều diễn viên hay nhân vật nổi tiếng thường xuyên xuất hiện trên truyền hình.

*Miệng ăn, tai nghe quát*

Giới sành ăn Hà Thành từ lâu vẫn rỉ tai nhau về quán bún nổi tiếng ở phố Ngô Sĩ Liên. Nổi tiếng không chỉ vì ngon mà còn nổi tiếng vì sự ngoa ngôn của chủ quán. Đã có nhiều khách đến đây ăn chỉ vì lý do thứ hai.

_Phở Bát Đàn_

Tôi được người bạn rủ đi ăn trưa, sực nhớ ra bán bún quát (thực ra tên quán là bún lưỡi nhưng từ lâu người ta vẫn gán cho quán này cái tên đó) bèn  đến đó ăn một lần để xem sao. Buổi trưa quán cũng thưa khách, còn đang loay hoay dựng xe, một người phụ nữ dáng người to béo đã tru tréo: "Hai thằng còn bày đặt đi hai xe". Vừa nói bà vừa bĩu cái môi dài thườn thượt. Trong lúc ngồi ăn, lại vẫn là những lời nói về chuyện xe cộ, đến mức tai tôi nóng bừng: "Để xe kiểu gì vậy? Ăn thì để cho gọn vào, không thì về luôn đi"; "Óc như…quả nho, để thế lấy đường nào người ta đi"…

Một đôi nam nữ, hình như yêu nhau, nắm tay bước vào quán, người con gái đang còn lưỡng lự chưa kịp gọi gì liền bị bà ta mắng xơi xơi: "Đừng đứng chổng mông vào mặt người khác như thế, ở đây không phải là chỗ khoe dáng, gọi gì gọi luôn đi, không hơi đâu mà chờ chị làm chảnh! Ăn gì đây?".

Người con trai trả lời một cách nhanh chóng cho đỡ bị thiên hạ để ý: "Cho hai bát bún lưỡi". Nói xong anh chàng kéo cô bạn ngồi ngay xuống bàn. Có một người bị mang nhầm thức ăn, định yêu cầu làm lại, nhưng trước ánh mắt của bà chủ to béo liền im re. Nhiều người ngồi cạnh nói vui, đến quán này chỉ cần tập trung vào khứu giác và vị giác, những giác quan còn lại nên bỏ.

Khi tính tiền, bà chủ cũng làm cho không ít khách hàng sợ xanh mặt: "Có 15.000 đồng một bát thôi, ăn mấy bát nhân lên mà trả, chưa tăng giá đâu".

Bị quát mắng vậy mà thực khách vẫn cứ xơi ngon lành, cứ như thể người đàn bà to béo kia không hề tồn tại. Ai ăn cứ ăn, ai quát cứ quát. Lạ!

Nhưng cũng phải công nhận là món bún lưỡi của bà này có vị ngọt của xương, mùi thơm ngậy của lưỡi vừa chín tới, rất hấp dẫn. Có người bảo, ăn ở đây quen rồi, bún ngon thế mà bà béo kia không quát mắng cũng mất…sướng.

_Mất tiền vừa ăn phở vừa nghe quát nhưng thực khách vẫn tấp nập vào ăn_

Ở phố Nhà Thờ có một quán cháo, chủ quán ở đây "ác liệt" hơn chủ quán bún lưỡi ở chợ Ngô Sĩ Liên, đó là gặp ai bà cũng có thể chửi. Từ người giúp việc cho tới khách, chửi tuốt. Sểnh ra là bị ăn chửi ngay. Người dân nơi đây hay khách quen của quán nói rằng chưa thấy có ngày nào mà không được nghe tiếng quát, chửi của bà chủ. Nghe nhiều thành quen. Có anh bạn tôi nhà ở phố Nhà Thờ mỉa mai nói rằng, mỗi lần đi xa lại nhớ Hà Nội, thấy thiếu thiếu cái gì đó…Lúc phân tích ra mới biết, cái "thiếu thiếu" đó là món chửi của bà bán cháo.

 Chuyện kể rằng, có lần gặp vị khách Sài Gòn, vừa chê cháo nhạt, anh xin thêm chút muối, liền bị bà M. chửi cho te tua: “Mặn nhạt cái gì, cả trăm người có ai chê đâu. Không ăn thì biến”. Quá sốc, vị khách cầm cả tô cháo đổ xuống rãnh vỉa hẻ, rồi anh vứt trả cả tờ 50 ngàn đồng.Quá bất ngờ, bà M. không nói thêm được lời nào. Nhưng sau lần ấy, bà M. vẫn không bỏ được tật chửi khách. Cho đến một lần bán đêm, gặp đúng nhóm thanh niên đi bụi, khách vừa xin thêm mấy cọng hành, liền bị bà M. chửi, cả nhóm thanh niên bỏ cháo, phá cả cửa hàng. Từ đó, người ta thấy bà M. ít chửi khách hơn. Bà chuyển sang chửi nhân viên ra rả cả ngày. Nhưng lạ, khách vẫn đến đông.

Nói về chuyện bún quát, cháo chửi với một số người sành ăn ở đất Hà Thành, tôi còn được tư vấn thêm một số địa chỉ: quán bún thịt trong ngõ tại phố Nguyễn Lương Bằng, quán ăn sáng ở đê Yên Phụ, ở Cầu Gỗ.

Ðuổi, quát, chửi, xếp hàng, vậy mà vẫn đông thực khách đến thưởng thức. Nếu căn cứ vào các quán hàng vừa nói ở trên, dường như lý thuyết kinh doanh hiện đại còn bỏ trống mất một chương, bởi nó đi ngược lại những gì chúng ta thường hình dung về kinh doanh. Ở các quán này, khách hàng vẫn có thể gọi là "thượng đế", nhưng chủ cửa hàng còn là “bố của Thượng đế".
*
Và có rất nhiều ý kiền về việc tồn tại của các quán như thế này, với người Hà Nội đó là sự thú vị, nhưng với các vị khách từ miền Nam ra, nhiều người tỏ thái độ không thích cách phục vụ như vậy. Các bạn tham khảo một số ý kiến khen chê của các vị khách về việc này:*

* Ngọc Chiêu* viết:
haizz, lên lớp cô giáo cho bài thảo luận về đặc điểm các quán ăn nổi tiếng ở HN, nào là bún mắng, cháo chửi, ốc luộc lắm mồm, phở xếp hàng...
vừa đọc đề là không nhịn cười đc cho cái tên quái đản. Về nhà lên net xem rõ không ngờ có thiệt, ôi trời ơi, chửi khách không kịp vuốt mặt, có vẻ bất cần khách, vậy mà không hiểu sao mọi người lại cứ đâm đầu vào ăn thế nhỉ.Con người ta ai cũng có lòng tự trọng cả, mà mình đem tiền đi mua chứ có phải đi xin ăn đâu mà bị chửi té tát như vậy không biết. Chắc giờ đã hiểu phần nào về 1 HN thơ mộng thanh thoát. Từ nay miễn bàn tới cái HN ghê ghớm này nữa.

*Binka* viết
Mình ở Miền Trung, nhiều món ngon lắm nhưng khách hàng luôn là Thượng Đế , bạn hãy đến Đà Nẵng thử xem, không bao giờ có chuyện chửi bới như vậy đâu.  Miếng ăn là miếng tồi tàn...mình mà gặp trường hợp như thế bảo đảm vứt nguyên mâm xuống cống... trả tiền gấp đôi. Ăn vậy... nhục.

*Tô Thanh Ngọc* viết:
Tôi đọc báo trên mạng, và chiều hôm đó tôi làm một chuyến taxi đến hàng bún chửi ở ngõ Ngô Sỹ Liên. Tôi vào ăn một bát bún, và rút ra một điều rằng: bún ngon, sạch sẽ, giá cả vừa với túi tiền của mọi người nên đông khách, người phuc vụ ít, nên chủ quán không thể một lúc chiều hết mọi tính đỏng đảnh của một phần khách hàng.

*Ly Quan Hai viết:*
Xếp hàng mua đồ ăn là một nét văn minh không những của người Việt mà bây giờ nhiều nước tiên tiến cũng làm vậy.

*Khương Lan Ngọc* viết:
Nếu người ta đã chửi chứng tó người ta không sợ mất khách, vậy thử để mấy người chủ đó nếm cảm giác quán ế không có khách là thế nào
"Thuận mua vừa bán", đến người ăn xin còn chẳng đáng bị chửi thế nữa là những người bỏ tiền ra mua bán đàng hoàng

*Thanh Hoàng* viết:
Kể cũng kỳ lạ khi có những người thích bị chửi khi ăn như vậy, mất tiền mua đồ ăn còn bị chửi không biết nhục. Nhìn lại tưởng tượng ra những con người sắp chết đói nên có chút đồ ăn là nhảy vào dù bị chửi như con dog.

Quán ngon thì thiếu gì, cứ phải bị chửi mới thấy ngon sao?

Còn mấy bà chủ quán thích chửi này nữa, gặp khách nóng tính có ngày họ đập cho phù mỏ.

Tốt nhất mọi người nên thôi cái trò cổ súy cho những quán vô văn hóa thế này.

*Nguyễn Hữu Tài* viết:
Những người vào những quán ăn đó cũng đã chấp nhận cho người ta chửi mình rồi, trả tiền ăn tô phở (bún, cháo) kèm nghe chửi, chắc ăn vậy mới ngon lành !? "Khôn" ghê luôn. Riêng tôi không bao giờ ghé vào quán đó nếu đã lỡ vào 1 lần. Bây giờ đã biết thì cho tiền cũng không vào, dù chỉ 1 lần.

*Nguyen Dinh An* viết:
Việc chửi bới khách là biểu hiện của văn hóa bán hàng từ những thập niên trước, là những hành động đáng lên án. Riêng đối với cá nhân sẽ không bao giờ ăn những hàng đó bất kể có ngon đến cỡ nào. Ăn uống là 1 nghệ thuật và ăn ngon cần được hiểu trong 1 không gian rộng hơn là bản thân món ăn đó.

*Vậy các bạn thì sao????*

----------


## haucoma

cứ ngon là được chửi mắng khách hàng sao. đến mình đi đâu còn thấy khó chịu kh người khác cãi cọ chứ nói gì đến vc người ta chửi thẳng vào mặt mình như thế, thế thì làm sao mà ăn nổi.

----------

